# Information for your Permanent Partner Visa Application (Subclass 801) or (Subclass 1



## inka99 (Apr 29, 2016)

http://www.border.gov.au/LegacyPagesandAboutUs/Documents/info-permanent-partner-visa.pdf[/FONT]

Information for your Permanent Partner Visa Application (801) or (100)
DIBP requires additional information or documents since you were granted the temporary partner visa.
If you applied within Australia for a Class UK 820 temporary partner visa you should submit your documents to the Partner (Permanent) Processing Centre Melbourne.
If you applied outside Australia for a Class UF 309 temporary partner visa you should submit your documents to the Partner (Permanent) Processing Centre Brisbane.

*Your immigration status*
You remain on your current temporary partner visa until a decision is made on your application for a permanent residence visa. There are no travel or work restrictions associated with your current visa.

Our service standard for processing Partner (Permanent) visas is six to eight months. This time frame is calculated from an applicant's date of eligibility, which is two years from the date of lodgement of the
combined application. These service standards are indicative only. While the average processing time is less than six months, individual cases may be decided in longer or shorter periods, depending on a range of
factors.

You will usually only be contacted once your case has been allocated to a case officer and if they require any further information from you. If you want to receive confirmation that we have received your documents, you should complete the acknowledgment letter with your name and address and return it with your application documents.

The following information is required to process your application for a permanent Partner visa (Subclass 801) or (Subclass 100).
_*Please note that your eligibility date for assessment of a permanent partner visa is two years from your lodgement of your combined (subclass 820/801) or (subclass 309/100) application.*_
Stat Decs by you and your partner relating to your relationship
In submitting these, you and your partner are each making a lawful statement about the status of your current relationship as a couple, confirming that it is genuine, continuing and mutually exclusive and that you are not living separately and apart on a permanent basis.
Please complete your statutory declarations individually and fully.
Ensure that you sign the declarations in the presence of an appropriate witness. 
A list of people before whom a statutory declaration can be made is on the back of the statutory declarations.
If there has been any change to the nature of your relationship with your partner, including that the relationship is no longer continuing or that you are now living apart on a permanent basis, you should not submit the attached Statutory Declaration. You should provide us with a separate statement giving details of the change of circumstances in your relationship.
*Statutory Declarations by two persons known to you and your partner about your relationship*
Two persons aged 18 years or over, who are known to both you and your partner and who are Australian citizens or Australian Permanent residents, should complete a statutory declaration about you and your partner's relationship. For this purpose, *Form 888 Statutory declaration by a supporting witness relating to a
partner visa application* is available from our website.
In addition to the _*two completed Forms 888*_, you should provide evidence that your supporting witnesses are Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents. The evidence you provide must show the current name of the person making the declaration.
*A National Police Certificate (NPC) from the Australian Federal Police (AFP) is required in the following circumstances:*
 A NPC from the AFP is required for any visa applicant (including dependents) who is over 16 years of age and who has lived in Australia cumulatively for 12 months or more since their last
NPC was obtained. Given that 12 months must have elapsed since the applicant has turned 16, a NPC will only need to be obtained for applicants who are over the age of 17.
 If you have included a dependent child or children (who is/are currently under the age of 18) as part of this application, the sponsor must also provide a NPC from the AFP. 
If the sponsor provided a clear NPC at the temporary visa stage of the application they will not be required to provide a further NPC.
You have two options for submitting your application to the Australian Federal Police:
_Online through the NPC online application form_
 Select 'Commonwealth Purpose/Employment' in Section 2.3 Purpose Type (drop down box) and then 'Immigration /citizenship' in Purpose of Check (drop down box)
 Select 'Name Check Only' in Section 1: Type of check required
_A downloadable NPC application form_
 Select 'Name Check Only' in Section 1: Type of Check Required
 Select 'Code Number 33' (Immigration/Citizenship) in Section 8: Purpose of Check
*You must apply to the Australian Federal Police (AFP), not your state's police force*
 You must include all variations of names used and known by including those listed in your
passport (maiden, name changed by deed poll etc.)
 A fingerprint check is not required
 Do not request the police certificate be forwarded directly to us. The certificate will be sent to you to check that all the details are correct before forwarding it on to us.

You will need to provide an original overseas penal certificate for any country in which you have resided cumulatively for 12 months or more since the grant of the temporary partner visa (UK820/UF309).
*Copies of documentation to support changes since the lodgement of your application that may affect your assessment.*
If applicable these would include:
 a certified copy of your Marriage Certificate
 a certified copy of your child/children's birth certificate/s
 if you are divorced, a final divorce decree, or legal separation agreement
 a court decision on child custody
 if you are widowed, the death certificate for your partner
 Evidence of your name change. This may be a Marriage Certificate, Deed Poll or your country's equivalent documentation.
 If you have obtained a new passport or had your passport amended since lodging your visa application, include a copy of your passport personal particulars or photo (bio-data page). The biodata page of your passport contains your name and date of birth, passport number, issue and expiry
date, photograph and your signature.

Evidence that your relationship is continuing
 Financial evidence of your relationship: Documents to show that you and your partner share financial commitments and responsibilities, such as:
 evidence of any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets (for example, cars, appliances) and any joint liabilities (for example, loans, insurance)
 sharing of finances
 legal commitments that you and your partner have taken on as a couple
 evidence that you and your partner have operated joint bank accounts for a reasonable period of time
 sharing of household bills and expenses.
 The nature of the household: Documents to show that you and your partner share responsibilities in your household, such as:
 your living arrangements
 a statement about the way housework is distributed
 joint ownership or joint rental of the house in which you live
 joint utilities accounts (electricity, gas, telephone)
 joint responsibility for bills for day-to-day living expenses
 joint responsibility for children
 correspondence addressed to both you and your partner at the same address.
 Social context of the relationship: Documents to show how your relationship with your partner is seen by your friends and family will be considered, such as:
 evidence that you and your partner are usually accepted as a couple socially (for example, joint invitations, going out together, friends and acquaintances in common)
 statutory declarations from your partner's parents, family members, relatives and other friends about their assessment of the nature of your relationship
 evidence that you and your partner have declared your relationship to government bodies, commercial or public institutions or authorities, joint membership of organisations or groups
 evidence of joint participation in sporting, cultural or social activities
 joint travel.
 The nature of your commitment to each other: Documents to show your commitment to each other:
 knowledge of each other's personal circumstances (for example, background and family situation)
 intention that your relationship will be long-term (for example, the extent to which you have combined your affairs)
 the terms of your wills
 correspondence and itemised phone accounts to show that contact was maintained during any period of separation.

If applying by post, an acknowledgement letter can be downloaded for your use. If you want to be advised that we have received your documents, please complete the acknowledgement letter with your name and address
and return it with your other documents. This letter will be dated and returned to you on receipt of your documentation.

You will be advised by your case officer if you are required to undergo a further health examination.
Changes to your children or dependant's circumstances since the lodgement of your application, if applicable:
Please provide certified copies of their birth certificates or adoption papers.

Please do not send us original documents unless we ask you for them. Copies of documents you send to us should be certified by an authorised person.

*Certified copies*
People authorised to certify copies:
 Justices of the Peace
 Pharmacists
 Solicitors
 Police Officers
 Registered medical practitioners
 Bank or Postal managers


----------



## Bhakti (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi,

I will be eligible for Permanent Partner Visa after 6 weeks when I can expect immi to contact me for any additional documents?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Bhakti


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Expect contact soon letting you know that it's time to apply, then expect a long wait before you hear more. Processing times are well over a year now.


----------

